# List of canadian seedbanks



## godtea (Mar 3, 2008)

Does anyone out there have a list of reliable Canadian Seedbanks?
I feel more at ease dealing with people on this side of the Atlantic
Less likely to arouse the interest of a governmental filter


----------



## Psychitsmike (Mar 5, 2008)

True, I too want to know a reliable N.American seedbank.


----------



## GrowRebel (Mar 16, 2008)

Check out the sticky from brother grunt at the top of the page about seedbank ... there you will find a link to the seedbank update forum ... it lists several Canadian seed banks with good strains ...

... hope this helps ... :stuff-1125699181_i_:farm::watchplant:


----------

